# Is broadcast flag a certainty?



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Just when we all thought the flag was gone, the prospects of it's implementation are re-materializing:

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6302643.html

Given the current climate in Washington the special interest groups who have been successful in passing digital rights legislation will surely prevail.

What will this mean for those of us who love our Tivo type recorders ?

--- CHAS


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Whether or not Congress becomes a pawn of, if not an outright co-conspirator with the pro-copy protection lobby, the simple fact remains that copy-protection schema will only serve to prevent consumers from making "personal-use" archival copies, and from being able to easily port content to personally-owned portable display devices.

The so-called "pirates" that the copyright owners claim to target with their nefarious copy-protection gimmicks will have no problem bypassing, or even unlocking whatever technology is imposed on content.

Ultimately, the big losers in this conspiracy will be the people -- we legitimate purchasers of DVDs who want to back up our valuable collections, and those ordinary people who just want to save a copy of a favorite program to show to the grandkids one day.

If any member of Congress acts in support of these money-grubbing content producers and copyright owners, that member should be brought to account for conspiracy and collusion in supporting such a restrictive, one-sided law that, if passed, will surely have a damping effect on the development of future consumer technologies.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

... on the one hand Congress and the government should not be enforcing copy protection and getting into these kinds of things because it is anti-American...

BUT

government should be intruding on our freedoms (see thread in Political forum) and restricting our personal freedoms?

MAYBE the government is concerned that illegal copying of digital signals could be used to communicate with terrorist agendas?

Ok. Flames coming now so I will duck!


----------

